# Kommt denn kein vernünftiges Spiel mehr?



## Blutrache2oo9 (3. Februar 2014)

*Kommt denn kein vernünftiges Spiel mehr?*

Anno 2070 ausgelutscht, das nächste Anno wird dauern. Sim City ist ja wirklich Treffer und versenkt. Die alten Sim City sind inzwischen auch langweilig, bzw tun auch schon etwas in den Augen weh. Cities XL 2013 ist schlecht optimiert und ein neues ist wohl nicht in Aussicht. Age of Empires kann man wohl auch komplett vergessen, da wird wohl in naher Zukunft nichts kommen und CnC darüber brauchen wir ja gar nicht mehr reden.

Gibts denn keine Aufbaustratgie-Spiele, oder einfach Spiele in denen man 200km² einfach zupflastern kann? Was ist mit dem Genre passiert?


----------



## NerdFlanders (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kommt denn kein vernünftiges Spiel mehr?*

Cities in Motion schon probiert?


----------



## Ich 15 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kommt denn kein vernünftiges Spiel mehr?*

es kommt ein Banished(1 mann Projekt sieht aber sehr interessant aus), Crusader 2, PA, 0.A.D.(Age of Empire open source projekt), Tropico 5 und persönlich finde ich auch A-Train 9 gut.(da geht es hauptsächlich um den Transport von Waren und die Erstellung von Fahrplänen, Gebäude konnen aber auch gebaut werden) Dennoch ist es schon sehr heftig wie der Markt eingebrochen ist vor ein einiger Zeit gab es noch viele RTS Spiele und dann sind die urplötzliche alle verschwunden Da muss damals einfach zu viele gute Spiele gegeben haben). 
Empire Earth 2 April 2005(der schlechte teil 3 2007)
Earth 2160(letzter Teil August 2005)
Age of Empire 3 Oktober 2005
Star Wars Empire At War Februar 2006
Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 März 2006
Rise and Fall Juni 2006 
ParaWorld September 2006
Supreme Commander Februar 2007(Teil 2 gab es zwar noch 2010 aber dann war auch schon Schluss)
C&C 3 März 2007(das letzte brauchbare)
World in Confligt September 2007

und das sind nur die welche mir spontan eingefallen sind... Das es heute bis auf 1 bis zwei Hoffnungsschimmer und Starcraft 2 nichts mehr gibt macht mich schon ein bisschen traurig. Dennoch hoffe ich das die irgendwann wiedergeboren werden.(Adventure und Weltraumspiele waren ja auch schon lange tot-gesagt)


----------



## Cinnayum (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kommt denn kein vernünftiges Spiel mehr?*

Ich weiß, dass es keine Echtzeit ist: Aber Civilization V solltest du dir mal "antun".

Sonst gibt es außer SCII wirklich nix mehr.
Einheiten verschieben, ohne aufbauen, könntest du ja ganz passabel mit der Rome-Reihe. (Vielleicht ist die Antike aber auch nix für dich)


----------



## daaanyyy (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kommt denn kein vernünftiges Spiel mehr?*

Freue mich auch sehr auf Banished, soll auch nur ca. 20€ kosten am Release.


----------



## Erok (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kommt denn kein vernünftiges Spiel mehr?*

Ich kann Dir noch Cities in Motion 1 + 2 empfehlen 

Teil 1 mit allen Addons gibts zur Zeit sehr günstig bei Bundle Stars : The Cities in Motion Bundle from Bundle Stars

Und das "neue" Sim City erhält ja einen Offline-Modus, wodurch es dann doch für den ein oder anderen wieder interessant werden könnte 

Und so schlecht wie es geredet wurde, ist es in Wirklichkeit auch garnicht 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kommt denn kein vernünftiges Spiel mehr?*

Ja, gab damals schon gute Spiele. Civ 5 ist natürlich ein gutes Spiel, aber eben nicht so wirklich das was ich mir wünsche, dauert vor allem auch sehr sehr lange. Rome 2 habe ich damals links liegen gelassen, als über die schreckliche Performance geredet wurde, war auch nicht unbedingt mein Genre, zumal ich in Geschichte sowieso nicht so gut bin und mich in Japan (Shogun 2) bzw Rom (mit Römern) (Rome 2) kaum auskenne. Cities in Motion ist leider auch kein Spiel für mich.

Du kannst ja über Sim City denken was Du willst, aber mal als Vergleich: Anno 2070 hab ich nicht selten 10 Stunden am Stück gespielt. Sim City habe ich vielleicht insgesamt 10 Stunden gespielt. Sim City lässt mir keine Freiheit. Das Gebäude-Prinzip ist ja recht witzig, vllt noch gut wegen dem Geld, aber sonst auch nichts. Die Stadt selbst ist so klein, dass man ständig genau planen muss, sonst bekommt man nix hin. Wo sind vernünftige Brücken? Autobahnen? Wo kann ich ein absolut geniales Straßensystem bauen? Megabauwerke? Sim City müsste eigentlich Sim Village heißen. Und über einen Offline-Modus ist mir nichts bekannt, da ich desletzt hier einen Artikel gelesen, dass das viel zu aufwendig sein soll. Außerdem scheiß ich ganz ehrlich auf einen Offline-Modus. Der Pc hier, seitdem ich ihn habe, war vllt 4 Tage aus dem Internet und das nur deswegen, weil mein Internet selbst nicht funktionierte. Steam ist bei mir im Autostart. Solange meine Internet funktioniert und die Spiele-Server ist mir Online-Modus relativ egal.

Und so schlecht wie es geredet wurde, ist es in Wirklichkeit ja doch schon. Genauso ausnahmelos alles was EA in letzter Zeit angefasst hat. ALLES, von Cnc, NFS über BF4, ALLES und da muss man gar nichts mehr schönreden, das hätte man alles besser machen können.


----------



## BenGun_ (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kommt denn kein vernünftiges Spiel mehr?*

Aus dem Grund, es kommen nur noch grafikorientierte Spiele, habe ich wieder mit Dune 2000, Civilization 2 etc angefangen.
Anno 2070 ist das mitlerweile wenn ich das bei Steam kaufe sonst drm frei oder muß man immer noch uplay dafür anhaben?


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kommt denn kein vernünftiges Spiel mehr?*

Kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Planetside 2 hat man ja auch über Steam und läuft trotzdem über den normalen Client. Ich hab noch Uplay


----------



## Dr_Lobster (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kommt denn kein vernünftiges Spiel mehr?*

Amen Bruder. 
Hab mir grade mal Paraworld zugelegt für 4,99. Ist ganz nett, aber auch nicht umwerfend und vor Allem nicht neu. 
AoE2 HD inkl. The Forgotten ist mir einfach zu teuer für ein läppisches Remake.

Da heißts wohl Daumen drücken und Ankündigungen im Blick behalten....


----------



## DarthLAX (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kommt denn kein vernünftiges Spiel mehr?*



Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Anno 2070 ausgelutscht, das nächste Anno wird dauern. Sim City ist ja wirklich Treffer und versenkt. Die alten Sim City sind inzwischen auch langweilig, bzw tun auch schon etwas in den Augen weh. Cities XL 2013 ist schlecht optimiert und ein neues ist wohl nicht in Aussicht. Age of Empires kann man wohl auch komplett vergessen, da wird wohl in naher Zukunft nichts kommen und CnC darüber brauchen wir ja gar nicht mehr reden.
> 
> Gibts denn keine Aufbaustratgie-Spiele, oder einfach Spiele in denen man 200km² einfach zupflastern kann? Was ist mit dem Genre passiert?


 

dem kann ich echt nur beipflichten - die ganze strategie-szene ist echt etwas tot (!)

vor allem wenn man net so auf Mittelalter und davor steht d.h. eher Zukunft (lazers ^^) bzw. sogar weltraum-strategie (was habe ich z.B. die "alten" Imperium Galaktika-Teile (für den 1er gibt es übrigens ein Java-Project das des auf neuen PC's läuft...geht auch ganz gut, nur ist meines letzt zusammengekracht und seither stürzt es auch nach save/load immer an der selben stelle ab...) gesuchtet -.-)

ich meine mal ehrlich, seit Westwood kaputt ging (aufkauf durch EA = Kaputt IMHO - kenne nur ein Studio das einigermaßen was gescheites bringt seit EA sie hat und die sind auch auf absteigendem Ast - ich rede von Bioware (DA2 war net gut, ME3 war MÜLL - zumindest die Story!)) geht die szene bergab - sicher C and C ging noch einige zeit, aber das letzte war ja absoluter bull (!)

dann gab es noch vereinzelt games (world in conflict, act of war etc.) aber trotzdem hängt das genre an der maschine, obwohl sich die games früher immer gut verkauften (und sogar den PC als Plattform interessant hielten - denn es wird wohl keiner auf die Idee kommen Starcraft auf ner Konsole, am besten noch ohne Maus und Tastatur, spielen zu wollen oder?)....

mfg LAX


----------



## Florian97450 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kommt denn kein vernünftiges Spiel mehr?*

Also ich schließe mich DarthLAX Meinung an. Die Szene ist irgendwie tot.

Ich habe alle Anno-Teile bis zum Umfallen gezoggt. Hat immer Spaß gemacht. Aber mittlerweile sind die Spiele in die Jahre gekommen (außer Anno 2070) und dadurch lässt der Spaß auch nach.
Meine Eltern haben noch einen alten Rechner übrig, da werde ich Anno 1602 drauf installieren. Dann kann man mal wieder in alten Zeiten schwälgen.
Von Banished habe ich auch schon gehört. Eine Let's player testen es auch schon. Muss ich mir aber mal näher anschauen.

Ich schade wie das ganze sich geändert. Nur noch Ego-Shooter (zogg ich auch) und Rollenspiele. Und wenn mal wieder eines kommt wie SimCity dann ist es total verhunzt.

Aber Schluss mit dem rumgejammere. Die Hoffung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt. Deswegen hoffe ich das bald wieder ein paar gute Titel raus kommen und die Macher von SimCity und Anno sich auf die guten alten Zeiten zurückbesinnen.


----------



## shadie (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kommt denn kein vernünftiges Spiel mehr?*

Ich sags mal so, in gewisser Art und weise sind wir als Kunden da selber schuld.
PC Spiele sind extrem Mainstream geworden, jeder kann Sie sich leisten und jedes kleine Kind muss Sie zocken können.
Desshalb ist ein SImCity heute auch nicht mehr so anspruchsvoll wie damals.
Das hat nichts mit Shootern zu tun, die gabs auch schon damals.

Es liegt einfach nur daran, dass die Entwickler sich immer weniger Mühe geben, die Kunden es dennoch kaufen.
Warum sollte man also an der Vorgehensweise etwas ändern?
Es läuft doch auch so!

Wenn ich mit wenig AUfwand viel Geld bekomme würde ich days doch auch so machen.

Dass aktuell einfach nichts neues bzw. gutes kommt sehe nich genau so.
Sobald Total War rome 2 unter die 20 € Grenze gefallen ist werde ich mir das mal anschauen.
Eventuell ist das ja noch was.
Es fehlen einfach gute Indie  Entwickler die Strategiespiele programmieren


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kommt denn kein vernünftiges Spiel mehr?*



shadie schrieb:


> Es liegt einfach nur daran, dass die Entwickler sich immer weniger Mühe geben, die Kunden es dennoch kaufen.
> Warum sollte man also an der Vorgehensweise etwas ändern?
> Es läuft doch auch so!
> 
> Wenn ich mit wenig AUfwand viel Geld bekomme würde ich days doch auch so machen.


 
Sehe ich anders. Es ist primär kein Problem der Entwickler als mehr der Publisher. Die geben heutzutage bei den Ton an und bestimmen bisher hauptsächlich was überhaupt eine Chance auf  Entwicklung bekommt(Ein Zustand über den sich Brain Fargo damals in seinem Kickstarter Video zu Wasteland 2 geäußert hat). Es gibt halt nur wenige Entwicklerstudios die finanziell auch dazu in der Lage sind abgesehen vom Vertrieb eines Titels die nötigen Mittel aufzubringen um einen Titel unabhängig von einem Geldgeber(in der Regel Publisher) zu entwickeln.

Dazu kommt noch das die Publisher wie zb EA in der Vergangenheit viele ehemalig bekannte Studios einfach aufgekauft haben, oder diese Pleite gegangen sind und die Marken der Studios dann an Publisher wie Ubisoft, Activison und EA gegangen sind. Der Markt großer Publisher ist schon deutlich zusammengeschrumpft, ehemalige Publisher wie Atari, Sierra Entertaiment, oder THQ(die auch als Finanzie fungiert haben) sind in der Vergangenheit Pleite gegangen.

Dann hat sich wie schon angemerkt der Markt auch "geöffnet". Heutzutage sind Coregamer nicht mehr die Hauptgruppe der Spieler am PC-Markt, was auch daran liegt das der PC bis auf diverse Indiespiele und einige wenige Studioproduktionen nicht mehr die Plattform ist für die ausschließlich entwickelt wird. Viele PC-Spiele die heutzutage erscheinen sind in der Regel mit dem Augenmerk auf den Konsolenmarkt entwickelt worden und werden dann, meist mit keinen oder nur geringen Anpassungen, auf dem PC gebracht.

Folglich leiden unter diesen aufgezählten Punkten dann auch Dinge wie Komplexität, Bedienbarkeit, Schwierigkeitsgrad und Inovation der Spiele, den Publisher sind grade beim letzten sehr konservativ. Wenn eine Marke gut läuft gibt es für selbige in der Regel wenig Gründe das Konzept stark zu ändern und somit wieder Gefahr zu laufen das ein Titel finanziell ein Desaster wird. Publisher lieben Spielereihen die nur kosmetisch von Teil zu Teil aufghübscht werden und deren Neuerungen man an einer Hand abzählen kann und die sich wie zb im Fall von CoD dann trotzdem wie geschnitten Brot verkaufen.

Das diversen PC-Spielern dieser Zustand aber ehr weniger gefällt und man sich eigentlich gerne wieder mehr wünscht zeigen ja Plattformen wie Kickstarter und early Access Games auf Steam, wo viele Titel angeboten werden die so auf dem PC-Markt keine Chance auf Entwicklung, mangels Finanzierung, gehabt hätten.
Allerdings steckt der Teil auch noch in den Kinderschuhen. Es gibt noch nicht viele große Produktionen die über Kickstarter finanziert wurden und auch schon am Markt angelangt sind. Teilweise gibt es auch noch Generes die über Kickstarter nicht sonderlich umfangreich vertreten sind.
Wenn man noch 4-5 Jahre wartet und dann nochmal schaut wird sich dank Direktfinanzierung sicherlich auch das Spektrum guter PC-Spiele wieder verbessert haben.

Ich denke daher also nicht das man die Schuld primär beim Kunden suchen kann. Die Leute die anspruchsvolle und inovative Spiele wünschen sind nach wie vor da, sicher auch nicht weniger als früher. Zu den selbigen hat sich aber inzwischen eine große Palette an Menschen geselt die spielen ehr als eines von vielen kurzweiligen Hobbys sieht und die kein Interesse daran haben da viel Zeit reinzustecken, die halt einfach nur seicht unterhalten werden wollen(was nicht verwerflich ist).
Was halt viel mehr das Problem daran ist, ist das Publisher erstere Gruppe, die der Leute die anspruchsvolle Games wollen, kaum noch bedient weil es finanziell nicht so atraktiv ist wie den Markt an seichter Unterhaltung abzufischen.
Das ist das verwerfliche, den erstere waren eigentlich auch die, die die großen Publisher wie EA, Ubisoft und Activison durch den Kauf ihrer Spiele in der Vergangenheit erst mit großgemacht haben.
Die aber stößt man heute vor den Kopf.


----------



## gorgi85 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kommt denn kein vernünftiges Spiel mehr?*

Wann machen sie endlich mal Spiele wie Rome 2, aber mit richtigen Städtebau usw ? Das wäre doch das ultimative Strategiespiel.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. Februar 2014)

Die Siedler sind eine Alternative ich zocke oft 1 und 2 die neuen sind Müll.


----------



## MasterSax (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kommt denn kein vernünftiges Spiel mehr?*

COH Teile


----------



## hann96 (15. März 2014)

gorgi85 schrieb:


> Wann machen sie endlich mal Spiele wie Rome 2, aber mit richtigen Städtebau usw ? Das wäre doch das ultimative Strategiespiel.



Dann würde Rome Total War aber von ihrem Spiel Prinzip abweichen, denn bis jetzt gab es das ja noch nicht  hätte aber auch nichts dagegen wenn die das mal machen würden!


----------



## Commander93 (22. April 2014)

Ein neues Spiel wie Supreme Commander wäre echt cool 
Da se ja leider in meiner sicht den 2ten Teil echt ver**** habn...
C&C fand ich auch immer toll aba der 4te Teil is a echt doof...

Aba so wies ausschaut belebt sich der RTS Markt langsam wieder durch viele Kickstarter Projekte und Indi Entwickler.

Mal gucken was so auf uns zukommt da ich echt ein mega fan von Strategiespielen bin ala Basen aufbauen Einheiten baun und Strategisch beim Feind einmaschieren


----------



## Gripschi (25. April 2014)

Spaß macht Medival TW2 mit Mods. Ebenso Sins of a Solar Empire.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. April 2014)

Also Men of War kann ich nur empfehlen , M TW 2 ist sogar ohne Mods ein super Spiel aber das KI


----------



## Gripschi (25. April 2014)

Klar aber irwan ist es langweilig. KI ist immer ein Thema .

Men of War hab ich noch nicht gespielt.


----------



## Jolly91 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Kommt denn kein vernünftiges Spiel mehr?*

Nach Cities in Motion 1 kam dann Cities in Motion 2 raus, das lief zwar auf mehreren Kernen/Threads, aber im endeffekt hatte man pro Fahrzeugtyp nur 2 Fahrzeuge und den Rest darf man sich über DLC´s kaufen...

Es gibt absolut kein ordentliches Strategiespiel mehr. Da braucht man nicht lange reden.

Und weil hier mal Battlefield 4 angesprochen wurde, es sieht wenigstens besser aus, als es sich spielen lässt, wobei das Aussehen auch nicht viel bringt.

In der heutigen Zeit hat man technische Möglichkeiten die ausgereizt werden wollen. Vom i5-2500k bis zur GTX 780ti hin wäre alles dabei.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. April 2014)

*AW: Kommt denn kein vernünftiges Spiel mehr?*

Hearts of Iron III ist nach wie vor ein gutes Strategiespiel, auch wenn man sich die DLCs spart.

Ansonsten Bloodbowl: Chaos Edition, ebenfalls recht fordernd, oder Men of War 2, Age of Wonders 3 und Total War: Rome 2.

Es gibt schon noch gute Strategietitel, auch wenn Sie sicher nicht mehr so zahlreich vertreten sind wie noch vor einigen Jahren.


----------



## Nexus71 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Kommt denn kein vernünftiges Spiel mehr?*

Naja, die meisten RTS sind ja eher Action als Strategie, deswegen mag ich lieber rundenbasiertes. Mal abgesehen von der Taktikkarte bei den TW Spielen. Hab nochmal Rome1 mit realism mode installiert. Naja, so wirklich spannend ist das nicht mehr, die Gegner können nur durch Masse was erreichen. Aber das Problem der KI sprach ich schon an andere Stelle an (daran kranken die meisten Spiele).


----------



## Nightslaver (30. April 2014)

*AW: Kommt denn kein vernünftiges Spiel mehr?*



Nexus71 schrieb:


> Naja, die meisten RTS sind ja eher Action als Strategie, deswegen mag ich lieber rundenbasiertes. Mal abgesehen von der Taktikkarte bei den TW Spielen. Hab nochmal Rome1 mit realism mode installiert. Naja, so wirklich spannend ist das nicht mehr, die Gegner können nur durch Masse was erreichen. Aber das Problem der KI sprach ich schon an andere Stelle an (daran kranken die meisten Spiele).


 
Also wer grade Hearts of Iron und Bloodbowl als RTS bezeichnet sollte sich das wirklich mal anschauen. Das ist mehr Strategie und Taktik als bei vielen anderen Titeln.


----------



## Nexus71 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kommt denn kein vernünftiges Spiel mehr?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also wer grade Hearts of Iron und Bloodbowl als RTS bezeichnet sollte sich das wirklich mal anschauen. Das ist mehr Strategie und Taktik als bei vielen anderen Titeln.


 
HOI ist ja kein "echtes" RTS, das kann man ja pausieren wenn man will, aber HOI ist mir auch nicht historisch genug  Das andere kenne ich nicht.

Ich meinte echte Rundenstrategie wie früher von SSI und co.


----------

